# CT-114 Tutor



## Matty B. (20 May 2006)

Does anyone know/can guess how much longer the Snowbirds will use the CT-114? Are there any replacements on the horizon, or will they use the Tutor for several more years?


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 May 2006)

Google - http://www.google.ca/

Search terms - "snowbirds tutor replacement"

First hit - Canadian Forces   Snowbird Aircraft  Replacement Project  (SARP)
http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-sarp.htm

Google can be your friend.


----------



## Matty B. (20 May 2006)

Thanks... that's a great site. I'll search this site and "google" more often...


----------



## newfin (7 Nov 2006)

Here is a new development on a replacement option for the Tutor.  Two companies have put together a proposal for 18 Swiss Hawks.

http://www.arinc.com/news/2006/11-07b-06.html

George


----------

